# Food Safety News Tue 2/18/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 18, 2020)

Food Safety News
Tue 2/18/2020 4:01 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* APHIS still wants USA to adopt RFID based traceability*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 18, 2020 12:10 am Animal disease, not human food safety, is the purpose of traceability in the United States. It means that if there is an outbreak of hoof and mouth disease, tracing it to impacted herds might be possible. But if you think traceability should make it possible to trace the hamburger from a 2-lb package of ground...  Continue Reading


* Study compares raw milk Campylobacter cases to those from other sources*
By News Desk on Feb 18, 2020 12:03 am Researchers in New Zealand have compared cases of raw milk-associated campylobacteriosis with those who did not report drinking this product before illness. Campylobacteriosis is the most common notifiable disease in New Zealand. While risk is strongly associated with eating undercooked poultry, other risk factors include rainwater-sourced drinking water, contact with animals and consumption of raw...  Continue Reading


* Pesticides, seafood species fraud, Salmonella result in holds at border*
By News Desk on Feb 18, 2020 12:01 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click on the links to view the full alerts. Import Alert Desc Text...  Continue Reading


----------

